# Cordless Drill - Dewalt? Milwaukee? Panasonic?



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

My previous post got a bit intruded upon and I decided to streamline it a bit.

Focusing strictly on a good cordless drill for now.

First of all, what's the best brand? 
I'm looking at something like this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290223815109&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching

Looks good, new lithium ion model from Dewalt, but a reviewer said you don't know when the battery dies and you can't let it run all the way out or something?

I'm willing to spend close to $250 to get a really awesome, top quality drill that I use daily for heavy duty work as well as lighter duty stuff like drywall, framing, etc....

Please let me know your opinions.

THIS one gets pretty stellar reviews: http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-EY6450GQKW-18-Volt-2-Inch-Cordless/dp/B0000DEZNB/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_i

good?

also checking out something like this combo:
*http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-092...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1208997383&sr=1-1

*but i don't really need the circular saw, so might be a bit much.

thanks guys.

PS - i think i like the panasonic drill very much, given the reviews. however, i'm wondering if down the road i want to get a cordless sawzall or something, if it would hard to find something made by panasonic, or maybe a pain in the butt to have different types of batters and brands.
is this an issue?

really the only other thing i think i will really NEED, is a miter saw, and maybe a sawzall.

thanks again.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Panasonic makes GREAT stuff, but as you already noticed, it's a limited line.

don't rule out Makita. they have HIGH quality stuff, but don't market their products as well as dewalt.

with your $250 budget there is another option, by two (or even three) cheaper drills, all the same brand, and have extra batteries, chargers, etc.

this is especially useful if you work in places where tools seem to disappear often


----------



## Joeychgo (Apr 26, 2008)

I have this drill

Makita 18v Lithium

And I LOVE it.... Best drill I ever bought.


----------



## mikebal (Feb 27, 2008)

I just ordered this one http://www.allprotools.com/Panasoni...mpact-Driver-Combo-Kit-Clearance-p-17891.html
Mike


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

hey mike, 
that's exactly what i wound up buying.
the impact driver is awesome.


----------



## mikebal (Feb 27, 2008)

Excellent. You should get lots of use from the 12v batteries and Panasonic makes a better battery than most anyone, but all NiMH batteries have a limit to the number of times they can be recharged. 

When the day comes that a rechargable battery won't hold a charge for me, I use these guys:
http://www.primecell.com/pctools.htm
They rebuild the battery to better than new!

Having to buy a new tool because the manufacturer doesn't make your battery any more is a waste of your money.


----------



## Ottawa DIYer (Jun 12, 2008)

Joeychgo said:


> I have this drill
> 
> Makita 18v Lithium
> 
> And I LOVE it.... Best drill I ever bought.



Yes, that's a very good drill. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

If you are willing to spend some bucks...I have several different cordless drills...milwaukee, makita, dewalt and hilti. Hilti is the most expensive but by far the better of the group, my 12v Hilti can out perform my 18v others, it is also 60% higher priced. So depending on your uses for it I would consider a Hilti cordless drill


----------



## Boughamer (Jul 6, 2008)

I have been having a DEWALT 18 Volt drill for about 5 years now. I have done almost everything with it, & it is still going.


----------



## nick08 (Jul 8, 2008)

im with joey i had a mxt 18v makita for 4yrs till the gearbox stripped so i upgraded to the new lxt 18v lithium best drill i have ever used and light


----------

